# Partagas 898 Varnished



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well this newbie to the other side just had his first 898 varnished. Got to tell you that if I had this cigar say 10 years ago – I would most likely be a slobbering idiot living under a bridge selling my last drops of blood in order to obtain these. And it’s not too late for that to happen. :dr 
Good lord – the ones I have are like brand spanking new – I can only imagine what they will be like once they get some age on them. This sucker just lit my mouth up and it was only intensified with each sip of coffee.
I can’t type any more – I have to find someone to slap –   


Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RGD said:


> Well this newbie to the other side just had his first 898 varnished. Got to tell you that if I had this cigar say 10 years ago - I would most likely be a slobbering idiot living under a bridge selling my last drops of blood in order to obtain these. And it's not too late for that to happen. :dr
> Good lord - the ones I have are like brand spanking new - I can only imagine what they will be like once they get some age on them. This sucker just lit my mouth up and it was only intensified with each sip of coffee.
> I can't type any more - I have to find someone to slap -
> 
> Ron


I enjoyed these right out of the box and have been aging the rest since.
Have not had one in a while and perhaps today is a good day after reading your post.

May be attributed to my personal taste but I find these guys to be one of the toughest kick butt sticks from that forbidden land. These guys are a powerhouse. Don't think I have had a full bodied cigar that has come close since, and I believe I have had many to compare since.
Maybe it was just a weird first try at them that gave me that impression. I will know soon.
Enjoy them.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I just love these cigars too. With age on them they are magical. Great presentation and don't break the bank.

Michael Schumacher's favorite cigar too.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

One of my ALL TIME favorites! What was the box code?

~M


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, this cigar is getting rave reviews...youre persuading me to invest in a few lol


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> One of my ALL TIME favorites! What was the box code?
> 
> ~M


The box is in the cooler right now - but it's March. Told you they were brand spanking new!

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Baric said:


> Wow, this cigar is getting rave reviews...youre persuading me to invest in a few lol


I'm already thinking about getting my next box! But you know really - have to give a thanks out to Dustin (LasciviousXXX) for his post for beginners. I made up a top ten list from his post and am working my way through them. He has been right on the money so far as I'm concerned.

Ron


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

RGD said:


> I'm already thinking about getting my next box! But you know really - have to give a thanks out to Dustin (LasciviousXXX) for his post for beginners. I made up a top ten list from his post and am working my way through them. He has been right on the money so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron (and Dustin whose thread im about to check out now) for that-ive a;lways had a few lists of my own, but its great to get other opinions!

David


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's just great! Now you've got me adding another, have to try, Habano to my loooooong list. Nice Review!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I was smoking a psd4 today wishing it was an 898. Thats how much I like them.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Stop it! I can't take any more. My vendor has some aged 898s. I was trying to decide between some more reasonably priced young Trini Reyes or Party Shorts. Now, I'm sitting here thinking ... I think way too much sometimes ... I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> Stop it! I can't take any more. My vendor has some aged 898s. I was trying to decide between some more reasonably priced young Trini Reyes or Party Shorts. Now, I'm sitting here thinking ... I think way too much sometimes ... I hate it when that happens.


The little voice in your head grows stronger...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

One cigar I have yet to try, sounds like it is time. Nice review.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> One cigar I have yet to try, sounds like it is time. Nice review.


Skip,
Make it over to our August herf and will have one for you.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the review! Love this cigar and it is time to order some more while the box I have gets some more age to it. I had something else in mind that after your thread here I am reminded how much I like these.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Mine should be here tomorrow, I can't wait!


----------



## JohnP (Apr 11, 2005)

The 04's are starting to come around. These just get better with age.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow, I can't wait!


Say what you will, but i'm about to lite one up right of the truck. I'll let you know what I think. This box is from April 04.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, so the first 1/4 of this cigar starts out kind of harsh with a spicy sweet taste. All of a sudden the harshness stops and turns into quite a smooth cigar with some rich sweet creamy flavors appearing. I am half way through and this cigar is very smooth and many different flavors developing. Will update when i am through. So far quite a daisy of a cigar.:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I love these cigars at any age. The 30 year old ones still have flavor strength, just lose some of that tannic harshness that masks the fullness of flavors.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I love these cigars at any age. The 30 year old ones still have flavor strength, just lose some of that tannic harshness that masks the fullness of flavors.


 I can only imagine thwhat those taste like.:dr

The last half of my smoke went like this:
Smooth creamy cocoa and caramel with somewhat of a spicy flavor until about the last 1/4, and then the harshness sets back in with some sweet tobacco flavor. Maybe i am mistaking the harshness for strength. Tossed it towards the nub because the taste just wasn't happening for me. Now i will let them sit and try another in a few months. OK, maybe in another month but i can't help myself. Just thought i would add my :2 . Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

In the short time I've been here I've come to expect nothing less out of Da Klugs.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I love these cigars at any age. The 30 year old ones still have flavor strength, just lose some of that tannic harshness that masks the fullness of flavors.


Um . . . let me get this straight. You said 30 - as in 30 years - Thirty years - the big 3-0 - were talking 10950 days ????? Lordy, lordy, lordy - just damn!!!!! 

Ron


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RGD said:


> Um . . . let me get this straight. You said 30 - as in 30 years - Thirty years - the big 3-0 - were talking 10950 days ????? Lordy, lordy, lordy - just damn!!!!!
> 
> Ron


If you hang around long enough here and keep your eyes open, you manage to get a couple really old boxes of cigars. Then you wait until someone posts a review of the cigar and... bam. You look like a cigar guru, which I aint. Right box, right time. :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> If you hang around long enough here and keep your eyes open, you manage to get a couple really old boxes of cigars. Then you wait until someone posts a review of the cigar and... bam. You look like a cigar guru, which I aint. Right box, right time. :r


Hey Dave, is that box now an 7-9-8, or did you have a single from another auction over the weekend? You are truly the master of right place, right time!!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> If you hang around long enough here and keep your eyes open, you manage to get a couple really old boxes of cigars. Then you wait until someone posts a review of the cigar and... bam. *You look like a cigar guru, which I aint.* Right box, right time. :r


Oh no sir! I beg to differ - your da man right there with 30 year old versions of a cigar that just knocked my socks off. I put you right up there on a pedestal with my other hero's - The Invisible Man and Juan Valdez -  :r

Ron


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I can only imagine thwhat those taste like.:dr
> 
> The last half of my smoke went like this:
> Smooth creamy cocoa and caramel with somewhat of a spicy flavor until about the last 1/4, and then the harshness sets back in with some sweet tobacco flavor. Maybe i am mistaking the harshness for strength. Tossed it towards the nub because the taste just wasn't happening for me. Now i will let them sit and try another in a few months. OK, maybe in another month but i can't help myself. Just thought i would add my :2 . Enjoy yourselves!


Sounds just like my last one. YUMMY! I bought a Ten pack and a box of Boli corona's recently. I love the Coronas and will wait to test these a little while longer.

Dklugs,

Those look amazing..the wrapper is yellow for cryin' out loud. I will never be able to sit on cigar that long! Enjoy.

T


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> Hey Dave, is that box now an 7-9-8, or did you have a single from another auction over the weekend? You are truly the master of right place, right time!!!


Grasshopper... Butt Krugs say.... A cigar lasts but a few hundred puffs. A picture (especially one taken when you get the box) lasts forever.  Smoked one and gave away 4.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I will never be able to sit on cigar that long! Enjoy.


You don't have to...vendors do!

Wow, I can't believe I've had neither the Varnished nor the Un-Varnished version of this cigar. May be time for a fiver or two.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Grasshopper... Butt Krugs say.... A cigar lasts but a few hundred puffs. A picture (especially one taken when you get the box) lasts forever.  Smoked one and gave away 4.


What a Butt Krug --- posts a picture of 30 year old smokes and posts the picture with the waxed paper over the cigars! UFB -- all I can say is that the band was unreal, it looked like a thirty year old newspaper, yellow and mildewed.

Didn't taste any caramel, but still had intense Partagas flavors and still had nicotine kick. It was a very enjoyable stick. Thanks Dave, nubitlikeyoulubit.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Grasshopper... Butt Krugs say.... A cigar lasts but a few hundred puffs. A picture (especially one taken when you get the box) lasts forever.  Smoked one and gave away 4.


So much to learn from the Sensai Butt Krugs. Perhaps when I'm meditating in the Shack temple, some wise words will be bestowed upon me, so I can wander the island with knowledge far greater than I should possess.

A beautiful pic, Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> What a Butt Krug --- posts a picture of 30 year old smokes and posts the picture with the waxed paper over the cigars! UFB -- all I can say is that the band was unreal, it looked like a thirty year old newspaper, yellow and mildewed.
> 
> Didn't taste any caramel, but still had intense Partagas flavors and still had nicotine kick. It was a very enjoyable stick. Thanks Dave, nubitlikeyoulubit.


Butt Krugs say... multiple pictures when first purchased also a wise move... :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Butt Krugs say... multiple pictures when first purchased also a wise move... :r


That's like looking at the fold out for Miss June after you've already slept with her! :dr


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I love these cigars at any age. The 30 year old ones still have flavor strength, just lose some of that tannic harshness that masks the fullness of flavors.


Mr butta krugs all I know is it made rene puke and it turned goat locker into a mute (think he was enjoying it)


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Wow, I can't believe I've had neither the Varnished nor the Un-Varnished version of this cigar.


I take that back. Just had one tonight! This one was exactly a decade old and courtesy of ESP. :w


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I too have fallen in love with this stick. Great cigar! Just plain great.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow, the yellow-factor on the wax paper is off the scale! :hn


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just wondering, in all honesty what does one with 30 years taste like? Is it just plain awesome or is it somewhat of a let down. No offense here, I just have no clue, and i am interested in a completely unbiased review. If you were to forget the age and just smoke it, how would it compare to say one that is from the last 5 years?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Just wondering, in all honesty what does one with 30 years taste like? Is it just plain awesome or is it somewhat of a let down. No offense here, I just have no clue, and i am interested in a completely unbiased review. If you were to forget the age and just smoke it, how would it compare to say one that is from the last 5 years?


Age treats cigars in different ways. MRN speaks of cogeners (sp?) which he infers are the building blocks of aging enhancement over time. He proports, cigars with more, age better. No sure if I agree or disagree other than some age more uniquely than others. Assuming that the cigar starts with potential, how the cigars are packaged and stored seems to have a large impact on their ability to mature. These come in varnished boxes which helps "prevent flavor leakage". Contrastingly the La Esception Cazador Miramars of similar age came in a plain box and taste fabulous with some real kick, so it is quite confusing.

These seem to keep the essence of the original flavor profile and strength with that added.. aging/ripening thing. Some older cigars start taking on an "Old cedar box taste" or just get an old, flat taste.. no sparkle and snap. Think good prime steak vs aged good prime steak. The flavors mature and get depth that is not there when fresh.

A review? Butt kicking good. In your face flavor strong and you can nail it as a Partagas by taste alone. MMMM.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Think good prime steak vs aged good prime steak. The flavors mature and get depth that is not there when fresh.


MMMM, STEAK! :dr


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn you all to Hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife is gonna kill me.:bx :hn :gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

To be honest.. using 98's as an example I prefer the NV over the V 898's. Different cigars altogether (Length, RG and blend). I think the NV matured faster due to the packaging. But .... I'm a relative newb so take it with many grains of salt.

Had an 84 NV on Sunday. (Thanks Kerry) It was pretty interesting. One of those ...Hmmm different flavor profiles that some well aged cigars take on.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ButtaKrugs said:


> A review? Butt kicking good. In your face flavor strong and you can nail it as a Partagas by taste alone. MMMM.


:tpd: 
Party all the way -- no harshness at all and the Party flavors were more concentrated, but smoother. What surprised me was the nicotine kick for such an old smoke. I would never have guessed it was that old. One thing that has surprised me, though, is I've had a few smokes get stronger flavors with age.


opusxox said:


> Damn you all to Hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife is gonna kill me.:bx :hn :gn


Well she ain't caught you yet!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> One cigar I have yet to try, sounds like it is time. Nice review.


like wise..havent had one yet myself skip but now want a box..



drevim said:


> you are truly the master of right place, right time!!!


Right place, right time my a$$! He has people working round the clock for him..:r


----------

